# How do Campy shifters work?



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Ok, call me an idiot, but I have never used Campy shifters before. I've only used SRAM and Shimano mountain groups and Shimano road groups. How do you shift with the little thumb lever? It seems like it would ne harder to shift in the drops. I'm thinking of a Record (or Super Record?) group for my next bike and would like to know how they work. Does anyone have any links with pictures, etc...? I've done quite a bit of research on the differences between Shimano, Campy, and SRAM but I've never run across anything explaining how they work. I'd like to go with something different for my next bike and I think Campy will be it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

when you get the shifters placed correctly on the bars, you can use your thumb to hook the thumb lever and "pull" it down when you're on the drops.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*answer...*

The thumb button on the current Record and Chorus level shifters is pushed down to shift to smaller cogs. As you push, the clicks are very distinctive, but there are no stops. You can push the button down and keep going from the largest to the smallest cog with one push if you want. When you're in the drops, you do have to reach up a bit and hook the thumb button with your thumb.

The finger lever, behind the brake lever, can shift up to 3 cogs larger with one swing.

On the front, a double FD takes a 4-click sweep of the left finger lever to shift from the little ring to the big ring. One click of the finger lever can be used for trim. The thumb button works the same way as the right side, with unlimited movement. Normally, you only use one click to move the FD cage to the left for trim. Push it all the way down and you get the shift to the little ring. Unlike Shimano, there are no soft or partial clicks for trimming the FD. All the clicks feel the same.

Once you get used to it, you'll never go back!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

C-40 said:


> The thumb button on the current Record and Chorus level shifters is pushed down to shift to smaller cogs. As you push, the clicks are very distinctive, but there are no stops. You can push the button down and keep going from the largest to the smallest cog with one push if you want. When you're in the drops, you do have to reach up a bit and hook the thumb button with your thumb.
> 
> The finger lever, behind the brake lever, can shift up to 3 cogs larger with one swing.
> 
> ...


Thanks C-40! That is EXACTLY what I needed. I think I'll give it a shot on my next bike.


----------

